# What are you using for driving directions



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will do some travelling soon around Province in summer months,so interested in a digital device to help ,500.00 or less


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> I will do some travelling soon around Province in summer months,so interested in a digital device to help ,500.00 or less




join waze. It's free. Crowd community of drivers nearby. Use your phone.

https://wazeopedia.waze.com/

.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Why not use Google Maps? Most newer tablets and cell phones use it offline (no Wifi) once you've created your map.

Also this app - free 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.here.app.maps&hl=en


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i think google maps & more are on waze?

you won't get traffic conditions on google maps but you'll get em on waze

.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> join waze. It's free. Crowd community of drivers nearby. Use your phone.
> 
> https://wazeopedia.waze.com/
> 
> .


Sorry i do not own a phone


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Get a good paper map and use your grey stuff.
As they say, use it or lose it:
http://www.vocativ.com/418342/google-maps-gps-navigation/


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

I use an older Garmin Nuvi 3790 with included maps update feature mounted on a bean bag type thingy ... so far excellent.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Get a good paper map and use your grey stuff.
> As they say, use it or lose it:
> http://www.vocativ.com/418342/google-maps-gps-navigation/




often on north american highways i don't know, i look intently at the road map before setting out, thereafter navigate all day by the sun's position. This has to be amended when it pours rain. Light rains don't obscure the solar position.

this can drive some front seat passengers nuts though.

i have a friend the exact opposite. She says she has zero sense of direction. Has a positioning device to the left of her wheel & she looks at this all the time. Almost never raises her head to glance at the road in front of her. It's terrifying to drive with her.

.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

It's pretty difficult to get hopelessly lost on roads in North America, just temporarily "off-course". 

Before going someplace unfamiliar, I'll use Google Maps on a PC to get an idea of the roads, and town lay-outs. I'll use satellite view, and even street level for places that I might want to visit. That way, I'll already have a rough idea of how the area looks. I'll print the maps as a backup for any digital device that I might be using. I think that there used to be a lot more hand-held road navigation devices available before they started putting them in car dashboards and smartphone apps. What I see today looks like it's more for the wilderness hiker than the tourist.

Why not just buy a 'cheaper' unlocked Android smartphone from someplace ( Costco, Staples ), but don't use it for cellular, just the nav apps. You could pre-load the maps for navigating, and then if you do find a free WiFi, you could also use the browser to look for local restaurants, shops, etc.

Edit: oh and by the way, in an emergency, even a phone without a SIM card can still dial 9-1-1! That alone might be a reason to carry one when travelling.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> often on north american highways i don't know, i look intently at the road map before setting out, thereafter navigate all day by the sun's position...


That is impressive!

The only time I ever claim to have gotten lost was working in the bush on a sunless day with no shadows. Boy did I get turned around. 
Oops, I guess there was also the time we decided to walk through the labrinth of Stone Town, Zanzibar to the market - after an hour or so of walking we came back to exactly the same place we had started from :redface-new: 
At that point, heat-exhausted, we hailed a cab. 

Another thing I have done in unfamiliar cities to familiarize myself with landmarks, important turnoffs and intersections is use Google streetview to 'drive' the route before I set out and commit key features to memory. Then as I drive it, "oh there's the Esso gas station", I turn left here, etc.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> I will do some travelling soon around Province in summer months,so interested in a digital device to help ,500.00 or less


You can buy a good Garmin GPS almost anywhere. I bought mine from this on-line source : http://www.gpscity.ca/ They sometimes have older models or refurbs at reduced prices. Get one with lifetime maps. Also get a mount to suit your car (we use a beanbag mount which works well and is portable between cars)

The Nuvi 2589LMT (lifetime maps & traffic) is a good buy: http://www.gpscity.ca/gps-receivers

Unit comes with suction cup holder but it didn't work for our car. This is the stand we use http://www.gpscity.ca/garmin-streetpilot-c5xx-and-nuvi-non-skid-assembly-in-web-packaging

Good Driving!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Oops, I guess there was also the time we decided to walk through the labrinth of Stone Town, Zanzibar to the market - after an hour or so of walking we came back to exactly the same place we had started from :redface-new:
> At that point, heat-exhausted, we hailed a cab.


Rickshaw might have been more appropriate 

http://collections.lib.uwm.edu/cdm/ref/collection/catw/id/2446


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

agent99 said:


> You can buy a good Garmin GPS almost anywhere. I bought mine from this on-line source : http://www.gpscity.ca/ They sometimes have older models or refurbs at reduced prices. Get one with lifetime maps. Also get a mount to suit your car (we use a beanbag mount which works well and is portable between cars)
> 
> The Nuvi 2589LMT (lifetime maps & traffic) is a good buy: http://www.gpscity.ca/gps-receivers
> 
> ...


This will work for me

Is there a Canadian maps only one


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> This will work for me
> 
> Is there a Canadian maps only one


Don't think so. Comes standard with USA, Canada and Mexico.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Userkare said:


> It's pretty difficult to get hopelessly lost on roads in North America, just temporarily "off-course".
> 
> Before going someplace unfamiliar, I'll use Google Maps on a PC to get an idea of the roads, and town lay-outs ...


I guess it depends on the preparation as well as paying attention?

http://www.torontosun.com/2016/05/13/woman-follows-gps-ends-up-in-ontario-lake
http://www.northernnews.ca/2010/11/19/northeastern-ontario-drivers-misled-by-gps
http://www.news1130.com/2017/02/23/...ronto-transit-tunnel-where-car-got-stuck-ttc/
http://theweek.com/articles/464674/8-drivers-who-blindly-followed-gps-into-disaster


Cheers


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

1980z28 said:


> Sorry i do not own a phone


Buy one - it's cheaper than a dedicated GPS. Get an unlocked cheap Android phone and download an APP. 

The phone (as already stated) will be invaluable if you need to dial 911 (which works without connecting to any provider). 

Also (as already stated), if you're near any facility that offers free Wi-Fi (just about everyone) then you can look things up on the internet.

I find Google Maps is fine if you have a data plan, but for off-line use without a data plan I really like "HERE We Go". Much better than Google off-line. The maps are kept up to date for free. I just downloaded Ontario. It can be used on-line too of course, and then pretty much offers everything Google Maps does. I don't have a data plan, so I use it quite often, and if I want information you can pull into Tim Hortons, etc and use the free internet.

ltr


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> The only time I ever claim to have gotten lost was working in the bush on a sunless day with no shadows. Boy did I get turned around.
> 
> Oops, I guess there was also the time we decided to walk through the labrinth of Stone Town, Zanzibar to the market - after an hour or so of walking we came back to exactly the same place we had started from :redface-new:
> At that point, heat-exhausted, we hailed a cab.



i did say highways in north america though? also days when one can detect the sun in the sky, even if only through light clouds.

most north american highways are predictable since they were designed to cover great distances. Is why they're so boring. In the US i'd also limit to states at the kansas line or north of it.

re Zanzibar, that sounds like a fascinating experience. A TV documentary come to life. The taxi was probably a picturesque story too. It's that slight raw edge of danger - you were even having to deal with heat stroke - that makes an adventure unforgettable, don't you think.

.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Buy one - it's cheaper than a dedicated GPS. Get an unlocked cheap Android phone and download an APP.
> The phone (as already stated) will be invaluable if you need to dial 911 (which works without connecting to any provider).
> Also (as already stated), if you're near any facility that offers free Wi-Fi (just about everyone) then you can look things up on the internet.
> I find Google Maps is fine if you have a data plan, but for off-line use without a data plan I really like "HERE We Go". Much better than Google off-line. The maps are kept up to date for free. I just downloaded Ontario. It can be used on-line too of course, and then pretty much offers everything Google Maps does. I don't have a data plan, so I use it quite often, and if I want information you can pull into Tim Hortons, etc and use the free internet.
> ltr


^+1 A great, sensible suggestion with good reasons!
Similarly, I wouldn't buy a vehicle with built-in GPS.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> ^+1 A great, sensible suggestion with good reasons!
> Similarly, I wouldn't buy a vehicle with built-in GPS.


haha, yeah that kills me. When I bought my new car 2 years ago they wanted $500 for GPS. I said no since I already have GPS on my phone for free. Then, when I get the car, I find all the hardware is already there for GPS. I select GPS and the GPS antenna gives me my lat/long and elevation on the screen and a real nice dynamic compass. I suspect it's cheaper to include all the hardware on every model rather than cater to piece building every unit with or without the parts.

So, if I tell the dealer I now want GPS, they simply plug in an SD card into my console and voila, for $500 I have GPS. Sounds like a real money maker to me.

ltr


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i think google maps & more are on waze?
> 
> you won't get traffic conditions on google maps but you'll get em on waze
> 
> .


Google bought waze so they are kinda interconnected now

Traffic is available on Google Maps partially from waze, but it doesn't reroute as aggressively or as advanced

Waze has an army of volunteer editors constantly tweaking the navigation algorithms based on user reports and data

Major events that will affect traffic are also pre-drawn into waze by the volunteer editors

Most hazards and map issues are flagged in real time by waze users themselves

Garmin and integrated nav systems are basically left in the dust


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

m3s said:


> Google bought waze so they are kinda interconnected now
> 
> Traffic is available on Google Maps partially from waze, but it doesn't reroute as aggressively or as advanced
> 
> ...





too much! whatever happened to the person who just wants to drive off into the wilderness.

white birch & dark spruce trees. Wild blueberries. Rushing rivers. Oxygen. This is the forest primeval/ The murmuring pines and the hemlocks.

(note to self) (do not ever travel) (never) (do not travel with driver who is addicted to garmingooglewazemaps)

.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> haha, yeah that kills me. When I bought my new car 2 years ago they wanted $500 for GPS. I said no since I already have GPS on my phone for free. Then, when I get the car, I find all the hardware is already there for GPS. I select GPS and the GPS antenna gives me my lat/long and elevation on the screen and a real nice dynamic compass. I suspect it's cheaper to include all the hardware on every model rather than cater to piece building every unit with or without the parts.
> 
> So, if I tell the dealer I now want GPS, they simply plug in an SD card into my console and voila, for $500 I have GPS. Sounds like a real money maker to me.
> 
> ltr


I didn't buy Nav option with our newest car. But it did not come with any hardware either. The dealers charge big $$$ for map updates. We were used to our Garmin and still would prefer it over a phone. I have a phone and have tried the apps, but screen is small and apps don't compare with a purpose built Garmin - For $140 - $160 you get a solid piece of hardware with a mount plus free map updates for life. Plus it shows lanes to be in and expanded view as you approach more complex interchanges. Runs off 12V cigar plug so no worry about dead battery (OK I know phone can too, if you have an adapter)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My son uses his cellphone for work navigation in Burlington and the GTA and it really eats up the data time.

He just recently borrowed one of our GPS units to use instead.

I have purchased GPS units new and at pawn shops in the past. Just make sure they charge and work before leaving the pawn shop.

The latest GPS are pretty cool, as mentioned. They show you driving in lanes, interchanges upcoming.........pretty slick.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Free map updates for life doesn't actually guarantee that Garmin updates their maps.. They are know to lag behind openstreetmap, google, waze etc which are crowd sourced and updated daily. Buying a Garmin map today is a lot like buying an encyclopedia collection instead of searching google. Most phones have far superior screens, hardware and capability to the Garmins. If you already have a phone anyways you can just buy a good phone mount and charger on amazon at less expense overall. If you don't have data or coverage you can download maps while on wifi..


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> Free map updates for life doesn't actually guarantee that Garmin updates their maps.. They are know to lag behind openstreetmap, google, waze etc which are crowd sourced and updated daily. Buying a Garmin map today is a lot like buying an encyclopedia collection instead of searching google. Most phones have far superior screens, hardware and capability to the Garmins. If you already have a phone anyways you can just buy a good phone mount and charger on amazon at less expense overall. If you don't have data or coverage you can download maps while on wifi..


Do you actually own a Garmin? Have you actually done a study to compare Garmin's maps with crowd sourced maps? I get regular updates from Garmin (4/year) that they go some trouble to verify. We have never found their maps to be inaccurate in any way. This is with 10+ years of use. The Traffic feature works well in real time without need for any data or internet connection - We have got good use out of that! 
IMO, a small phone screen is not better than a 5 or 6" purpose made Garmin screen. I have both and would never use the phone for navigation. The Garmins have a lot of specific features that I doubt the apps have including all the maps for whole of NA and Mexico built in. And of course they are DESIGNED to work without internet access.

Sure a phone can substitute, but it is NOT the better option.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yup I own a Garmin. Their hardware quality has tumbled as drastically as their market share post smartphone (they used to make military grade ruggedized stuff, now mostly consumer grade plastic)

Their maps are known to lag far behind others but unless you are on navigation forums, editing maps and comparing side by side outside of major areas you may never know. Ignorance is bliss as they say

I and many others are waiting for Garmin to come out with a dedicated device that is better than a smartphone with a high-sensitivity GPS receiver. But when they do, we won't be using Garmin maps..


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> Ignorance is bliss as they say
> .


There you go - 100% agree 

Hope 1980Z28 just goes out any buys a Garmin and not a phone with no plan to substitute.

By the way 1980 - are you going to be driving the Camaro?


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

Maps.me is the best open source mapping application, available for PC, MacOS, Android, etc. Once you download the maps for the regions you need, it works totally off-line, it zooms in and out smoothly, and it has a very high level of details. I use it when I overlandered throughout the Americas in conjunction with the camper's best digital friend, the iOverlander app.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

What's a Garmin cost, a few hundred? Why not buy a tablet that is multi-functional for the same price (or less) and use it via Google Maps?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

maps.me is one of many apps that use OpenStreetMap data. Any free nav app is probably using OpenStreetMap, including hiking/biking apps etc

Apple has used OpenStreetMap data in the past such as the findmyiphone map (it's also credited as a source for the new apple maps..)

New Garmins even come with OpenStreetMap as a selling feature lol (but they also still sell their $$$ maps because why not eh..)

OpenStreetMap is the de facto open source map data of the future. Here's an extensive list of OSM based apps


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Waze for the Zippers.


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

Ford's Sync 2 Nav system, it's pretty good. May as well use what's already integrated in the car. Fiat/Chrysler "UConnect" system is also pretty decent. Plus has voice command which I have yet to use..."yo take me to _______" never really occurs to me while driving to talk to my car though...


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

WGZ said:


> Ford's Sync 2 Nav system, it's pretty good. May as well use what's already integrated in the car. Fiat/Chrysler "UConnect" system is also pretty decent. Plus has voice command which I have yet to use..."yo take me to _______" never really occurs to me while driving to talk to my car though...


The complaints I have heard about built in GPS systems are:
- High cost of updating maps
- Cost of dealer maintenance if units malfunction. 

We went with the Garmin with lifetime free maps and total purchase cost not much more than 1hr of dealer service. Plus they ARE the industry standard for gps navigation.

Regarding open-sourced maps:
Open or crowd-sourced maps for phones may sound fine and in long run _may_ become a standard for the public. I think of them as being equivalent to using an open source operating system on our computers. How many of us use unix (e.g. Linux/Ubuntu) based OS's instead of an industry standard like Windows or Mac OS on our everyday computers? They do work quite well, but most of us do not use them. Android, like Linux is also unix based, but it took a major company (Google) to take it over, develop it and move it to the mainstream for mobile use.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> Hope 1980Z28 just goes out any buys a Garmin and not a phone with no plan to substitute.


I don't really understand why you would want that, since I thought everyone who suggested phone apps made a very compelling case.

1. Ability to dial 911 in an emergency. This could save you or your families life. I don't think a Garmin offers that?

2. Ability to use the internet over Wi-Fi. If you're in an unfamiliar area or city, you need information on restaurants, etc. I don't think a Garmin offers that?



agent99 said:


> Regarding open-sourced maps:
> Open or crowd-sourced maps for phones may sound fine and in long run may become a standard for the public.


Agreed.



agent99 said:


> I think of them as being equivalent to using an open source operating system on our computers. How many of us use unix (e.g. Linux/Ubuntu) based OS's instead of an industry standard like Windows or Mac OS on our everyday computers? They do work quite well, but most of us do not use them.


Yeah, I just think this is different. 

ltr


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

like_to_retire said:


> I don't really understand why you would want that, since I thought everyone who suggested phone apps made a very compelling case.
> 
> 1. Ability to dial 911 in an emergency. This could save you or your families life. I don't think a Garmin offers that?
> 
> 2. Ability to use the internet over Wi-Fi. If you're in an unfamiliar area or city, you need information on restaurants, etc. I don't think a Garmin offers that?


To each their own. For GNSS there are a variety of chipsets that everyone uses. The latest and greatest may have WAAS capability, and be able to receive GPS, GLONASS, Beidou, etc. Depending on one's needs to know just exactly where they are to within inches, this may be important. All devices that claim to provide location information will return some sort of Lat / Long position. The devices differ in what features they provide around that position and how well they present that 3D position on a 2D surface. Really, that's the gist of it. Some devices may provide way-points, or breadcrumbs to find your way there, and back; others may have a built-in database of biking or hiking trails and terrain elevations. One's selection depends on what's important to their particular requirements.

In my opinion, for tourist road use, I prefer a smartphone app based solution that I can also use to access on-line information about nearby restaurants, attractions, etc. Then, there's the 9-1-1 thing, which as I said earlier, is reason enough to do this if you don't otherwise have any type of cellular phone. Others may have a different opinion, meh!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Userkare said:


> In my opinion, for tourist road use, I prefer a smartphone app based solution that I can also use to access on-line information about nearby restaurants, attractions, etc. Then, there's the 9-1-1 thing, which as I said earlier, is reason enough to do this if you don't otherwise have any type of cellular phone. Others may have a different opinion, meh!





> 1. Ability to dial 911 in an emergency. This could save you or your families life. I don't think a Garmin offers that?
> 
> 2. Ability to use the internet over Wi-Fi. If you're in an unfamiliar area or city, you need information on restaurants, etc. I don't think a Garmin offers that?


The purpose built GPSs like Garmin do have points of interest built in. It is easy to find the nearest restaurant, gas station, hotel, hospital etc by just clicking on it, the gps provides immediate direction to guide you there. They also pprovide live road and traffic conditions.
If anyone doesn't have any type of phone, these days they should carry one while traveling. Then 911, CAA or anyone else can be called. Nothing says you need a gps capable and quite expensive smart phone in order to make phone calls. A cheap flip phone will do.

And LTR, reason I said I hoped 1980z28 would get a simple Garmin, is that he is not a smartphone user and just wants something that will help him navigate. The Garmin is built to do that, is not expensive and has no ongoing related costs. Besides, I have both options and we always choose to use our Garmin. Just like our friends with Nav built into their cars - they too don't use their smartphones for navigation.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

agent99 said:


> The purpose built GPSs like Garmin do have points of interest built in. It is easy to find the nearest restaurant, gas station, hotel, hospital etc by just clicking on it, the gps provides immediate direction to guide you there. They also provide live road and traffic conditions.


I guess that's true, and probably updated regularly.... but can you view the restaurant menu, read reviews, look at photos, find out when the movie starts? That's why I say the web browser app could be handy if you find free WiFi.



agent99 said:


> If anyone doesn't have any type of phone, these days they should carry one while traveling. Then 911, CAA or anyone else can be called. Nothing says you need a gps capable and quite expensive smart phone in order to make phone calls. A cheap flip phone will do.


For even less than the $179 for a Garmin nuvi 2589LMT, you can get a smartphone ( BLU Studio G Smartphone $129.93 @ staples ). If someone already has even a cheap flip-phone, then maybe buying a Garmin for only navigation makes sense; they could just leave it in the glove box. If they currently have nothing, then with a smartphone, they would be getting a decent, sufficiently accurate navigation device, a web-browser, an emergency 9-1-1 device, and an MP3 player w/Bluetooth all in one.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> And LTR, reason I said I hoped 1980z28 would get a simple Garmin, is that he is not a smartphone user and just wants something that will help him navigate. The Garmin is built to do that, is not expensive and has no ongoing related costs. Besides, I have both options and we always choose to use our Garmin. Just like our friends with Nav built into their cars - they too don't use their smartphones for navigation.


Yeah, and I get your point, and no doubt a dedicated device like a GARMIN offers somewhat better features that may or may not be that useful. In your situation you _hav_e a phone with all the necessary travel features we've highlighted _and_ you also have a GARMIN that you enjoy - great. But the OP admits to no phone and can't use all the features on a trip that a phone offers besides being a very capable GPS. The obvious solution is - buy a phone.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> The obvious solution is - buy a phone.
> 
> ltr


And pay the $70/month or more it costs to use the features mentioned? My kids use their phones for Navigation. No problem dad, we have an unlimited data plan ????


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> And pay the $70/month or more it costs to use the features mentioned? My kids use their phones for Navigation. No problem dad, we have an unlimited data plan ????


It doesn't cost a cent. You don't even need a phone plan to use the phone as a computer.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> It doesn't cost a cent. You don't even need a phone plan to use the phone as a computer.
> 
> ltr


So why buy a phone


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

A Garmin can do one thing well. A smartphone can do an endless list, therefore has much better resale value..

OSM is not really comparable to Linux.. OSM is the map data.. there are endless apps to chose from that all present the data in different ways for different activities, most of which are a giant empty void on a Garmin map. Using a Garmin map is more like buying an encyclopedia vs wikipedia.

OSM segments or POIs can be tagged with infinite information, such as the quality of the surface, whether it is good for bikes, or whether wifi is available at a location. Like wikipedia, its information capacity is limitless and increasing everyday. Garmin maps is more like an encyclopedia of x pages

Based on alternative facts, the use of OSM maps is already standard but decreases exponentially with age


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

i bought a Garmin with lifetime traffic and maps for my wife's vehicle. Cost was about $170 and I expect that she'll get five to ten years out of it.

She has an iPhone but the last thing I want is her flipping between music, phone calls and GPS software behind the wheel of her car. The dedicated Garmin seemed like the safest solution.

I use as old iPhone 4 with TomTom GPS software in my vehicle. It works fine, It is not as good as a purpose built Garmin GPS.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Does the map using phone has location of gas stations ? If you go to rural areaes, gas stations are usually far and in between even along the main highway. Twice on my last year's trip to NL I almost run out of gas at soem remoted area. With the Garmin, it showed a few stations close by. Then I chose one with the same direction that I was planning to go. It really helps. Another one feature is the voice direction from the unit. Direct you to go to left/right lane to exit at the highway interchange without looking at the map of the unit. Althouhg this is not exactly needed most of the time. But, in one occasion on the smae trip when I was on a busy highway around Montreal. 2 exits to another highway were really closed to each other. I totally had to rely on the voice direction form the unit to get on the right exit. Some fearures of the unit I got has built-in dashcam which I use all through the trip. Other features such as 'forward collision warning' and 'lane departure warning' I turned off because it is quite annoying along multi-lane highway. It would activate the warning sound when you chance lane, or some car cut in right in front of you. 

By the way, on a side note Z80, guess you are thinking to explore your province, NL ? Have you booked any accomodation yet ? I started booking in Jan last year for my trip. A few of the choiced places were already booked solid. With free entrance to National Parks this year, I imagine it would be more difficult to get a place to stay in summer months. Well, have fun. NL is a beautiful place to visit (been there 3 times).


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a Magellan Roadmate - it came with lifetime map updates, and also the caa tourbook info (restaurants/motels/gas stations/POIs) which is also updateable.

Paid less than $100 on sale works great for my purposes.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We do not have wifi service on our cellphones.

We use Garmin products. The one we use in Europe is about 8 years old. It covers NA as well but the cost a map upgrade does not make sense. The Europe portion is fine since we are mostly concerned with city maps and rural areas that do not change a great deal.

We bought (on line) a refurb Garmin unit from firm that only deals in GPS devices. Chances are it was a return and not a refurb due to technical issues. Cost was $110. It incuded free map upgrades. Also had a great review. We have been very happy with it. Saved a lot of grief with me driving and DW navigating. I suspect the European one saved our marriage!


----------

